# 2 3/4 for ducks?



## bckwzlineman (Sep 29, 2016)

Not much of a duck hunter but got a 2 3/4 only remmy 1100 I would like to try out this year. Anyone use 2 3/4 for ducks? If so what loads do y'all reccomend?


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 29, 2016)

I shoot 3 inch but you get them over the decoys 2 3/4 will kill them fine. Id probably go with 4 shot.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I shoot 3 inch but you get them over the decoys 2 3/4 will kill them fine. Id probably go with 4 shot.



I would not shoot that crap (especially steel) in that
fine gun!

I have an 870 in 3 and a 3 1/2 OP can use if you need something that bad.

If I was just dead set on using that fine shotgun, I wouldn't shoot anything larger than #6 and then only in IC or C bore. No steel. NO WAY!


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 29, 2016)

Big7 said:


> I would not shoot that crap (especially steel) in that
> fine gun!
> 
> I have an 870 in 3 and a 3 1/2 OP can use if you need something that bad.
> ...



Dude it's just an 1100.  I mean they are classic field guns but there are about 10 for sale in every pawn shop you walk in.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 29, 2016)

I've seen a good many 1100's that were marked for 2 3/4 that will cycle and pattern 3" shells just fine. Never tried it myself, but I've seen it a few times


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 29, 2016)

2 3/4" will kill them, that was pretty much all we used during duck season last year in 2's and my cousin's son shot BB this past September goose season.  You are giving up very little shot, not enough to make a difference with Kent FS, plus you only lose 10 FPS if I remember correctly, plus it is cheaper.  Get them in close, worse thing they are going to do is hit the blind.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 30, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Dude it's just an 1100.  I mean they are classic field guns but there are about 10 for sale in every pawn shop you walk in.



Not in the condition mine is in.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm so old I shot and killed a LOT of ducks before 3" became popular and even with a 3" 1100 magnum, I reloaded a lot of 2 3/4" shells.  Of course that was in the days of lead.  You get less shot with a 2 3/4, but if you let the birds get in close, you can killem dead.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I'm so old I shot and killed a LOT of ducks before 3" became popular and even with a 3" 1100 magnum, I reloaded a lot of 2 3/4" shells.  Of course that was in the days of lead.  You get less shot with a 2 3/4, but if you let the birds get in close, you can killem dead.



Whoever came up with doing away with lead shot is an idiot.

The heavy's are way to expensive and steel is just about useless.

Many more birds have been crippled only to suffer and die
with that crap than ingested lead poison has ever killed.

I too, am old enough to remember when lead was all you could get. And 2 3/4 was the norm.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 30, 2016)

I bought some 2 3/4 shells on clearance a few years back. I think I gave around $3 a box. I used them until I ran out and they worked very well. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot them again.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 30, 2016)

2 3/4 kills fine when used say 35 yards and under. As always look at velocity speed is required to kill with steel


----------



## killerv (Sep 30, 2016)

I accidentally picked up some 2 3/4 4s for a M1 20ga I bought. Had a couple really good hunts with them. So yes, give them a go.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just make sure when you miss you blame it on the 2&3/4's...


----------



## bckwzlineman (Sep 30, 2016)

it's not the only gun I own. I have several others, usually shoot my benelli. I was just wondering if anyone shoots 2 3/4 anymore. Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 1, 2016)

When I first started duck hunting in Georgia all I had was an older Franchi shotgun, chambered for 2 3/4 only. Fixed choke(who knows what it was). Shot 2 3/4 for duck and it worked just fine. Had to pick my shots, but it killed them.


----------



## hrstille (Oct 1, 2016)

3 1/2" or stay in the truck!


----------



## phillip270 (Oct 1, 2016)

2 3/4 is all I use 1 1/16 2s in my sx3.  Remingtons site used to say steel shot was fine in all 1100 barrels choked modified or less.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Oct 1, 2016)

Been shootin 2 3/4 last 20 plus years out of a 20 guage rem wingmaster full choke barrel. Drop the them dead far too. There is no problem with them and i buy the cheapest shot i can find. If you aim right they hit the water hard. I have 12 guages around but prefer my old 20 guage.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 1, 2016)

I've used 2 3/4 4's and 6's out of an old 870 Wingmaster and killed the stew out of them.  Least expensive as I can find, doesn't matter the brand.  If you let them get close, you'll kill them stone dead.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Oct 1, 2016)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Been shootin 2 3/4 last 20 plus years out of a 20 guage rem wingmaster full choke barrel. Drop the them dead far too. There is no problem with them and i buy the cheapest shot i can find. If you aim right they hit the water hard. I have 12 guages around but prefer my old 20 guage.



I've seen him fold some up with that twenty.  I've only shot 2 3/4 in sixteen gauge, but I have not had a problem with them.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 3, 2016)

Ducks and turkey do not know the difference I promise


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 4, 2016)

smoothie said:


> Ducks and turkey do not know the difference I promise



Thats Funny and exactly right!


----------



## gregj (Oct 4, 2016)

GEE,  makes ya wonder how anybody killed Ducks  before  3 inch shot shells came along.   Go ahead and use your 2  3/4 inch, you'll be happy.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Whoever came up with doing away with lead shot is an idiot.
> 
> The heavy's are way to expensive and steel is just about useless.
> 
> ...



The lawyer for the DOJ who agreed to this change and I shared a cabin in Arkansas.  He said no one would join the fight to stop it and he was afraid a liberal judge in San Francisco, where the case was being tried, would rule that no duck hunting was to be allowed.

I expressed my extreme displeasure!


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 4, 2016)

2 3/4 shells will kill just as well as 3". 
Ammo is a little harder to get and 1 1/8 oz. is standard. Shoot your gun. Enjoy.


----------

